

Show HN: So I'm building a new social network called JellyChip - Leafmew
http://www.jellychip.com

======
mgav
Your home page looks terrific. Best of luck!

~~~
Leafmew
Thanks mgav, appreciate it. If you fancy give the site a whirl and let me know
what you think. It's been a year in the making but it's out in the open now
and ready to do some social good!

